# Texas/Festae Mix



## taz2478 (Oct 10, 2005)

Here are my fish that survived the storm...


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice looking fishie


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Those are really pretty! How many of them are there?


----------



## taz2478 (Oct 10, 2005)

Im down to about 15. they had like 50 but survival of the fitest and then the storm slowly wiped them out.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots, I love texas cichlids! Sorry to hear about your loss though :rip:


----------



## taz2478 (Oct 10, 2005)

I just did a count today as i fed them. I actually got about half (25) left. 1 is about 4" now and looks like texas while another is about 3" and is long like a festae. All of them exhibit the spots and lines from both. 

Cant wait to get my 150 back operational and hopefully find a pair or 2. My lfs was already interested in feb when I told them.


----------

